# Stewart Z1 Trolly



## 3fiddyz (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Posted this on another forum but I thought that as a first post on here I would try and make it informative and add to spirit of what forums are about!

I set off to buy a Clicgear after reading so many reports on here, got to the shop ready to hand over the readies, but asked the sales assistant if I could try fitting the clicgear in my car before I bought, no problem he said so we went out to the car to find it wouldnt fit in the boot of my 350z..... Anyone that knows the cars will know it has a stupid torsion bar in the rear splitting the boot into 2... It was too tall to fit in the rear section and too wide to fit in the front section, if the wheels would have come off then it would have fit but they dont without the help of a spanner (not that I would have wanted to be fitting wheels onto a cart before a round anyway!) and I didnt fancy a cart riding shotgun with me to the golfcourse... a few roads too and from the course I play allow for "spirited" driving and I didnt fancy the cart getting in the way of a few gear changes!

So back into the shop I went and ended up purchasing a Master iCart (Pretty much the same as the Tour Trek One-Click) as this one went quite small and the rear wheels could be removed thus meaning it would fit in the smaller section of the boot and my clubs would go in the rear... Problem was though when getting home I felt it wasnt that stable when putting my full bag and clubs on.. Also found that my Mizuno stand bag wouldnt fit properly due to the bracket at the top of the arms getting in the way and also it really didnt feel stable at the bottom as the hinge bracket at the bottom of the bag didnt sit right on the cart... I really didnt fancy getting a cart bag as I would have an issue getting it in the boot.... And I REALLY dont fancy swapping my car just yet!!

So, this morning I had a ring around the local braches of the store where I got my icart from and found one that had the Stewart Z1 in stock, went over and exchanged and now have the cart I should have gone for in the first place! 

Got home and unpacked, out the box this cart is a dream, all three wheels are on quick release and they fit on really quick, flick one switch and it opens up the handle section, flick another switch and the rest opens up, flick both switches back and you have a really solid, well balanced bit of kit. First try with the bag was really easy, the bottom bracket on the cart that holds the bottom of the bag is made for stand bags and the bag felt really stable, the bottom bag straps really solid and the quick release bungees are a dream to use, the top bag brackets are also really solid, and as this cart is designed to take a stand bag the stands do not interfear and infact the leg bracket on the bag helps to keep the bag stable on the cart and there is no way you will get bag twist. As we all know, stand bags are generally oval and Stewart have designed the jaws so they will accomodate both oval and round bags. Again nice bungees and QR fixings keep things nice and snug.. Took it for a quick run round the garden and all felt really nice and solid and it just glided accross the ground..

Comes with a umbrella holder but there is no where to clip this too when not in use... so its sort of in the way.. Could do with a holder somewhere under the console..

Only thing I have as a bit of an issue is the storage console, will fit 3 balls, some tees and not much else, I was hoping to fit my blackberry in there and and a few other bits, Also there are no holes on the top for putting tees and a pencil in (like the SM V1 and V2) . The drink holder fits in a large water bottle which is good but it looks like getting it out will be slightly impeeded by the clubs. 

As this is a premium trolley then I would have thought that there would have been some other "hangers" like on the clicgear, but there isnt. I like the thought of having a towell hanging off the push bar so i will have to work out a way of attaching a caribina... a ziptie should suffice for now..

Stewart seem to like a bit of innovation so I hope they will be bringing out some solutions and more accessories in the future (if stewart read these pages then I am happy to try them out!!)

So first time to use in anger will be tomorrow, happy to post pics and further reports if anyone is interested.. (Also as its a white cart and my headcovers are all TM (black, red, white), the bag is a blue and black so causing a bit of a colour clash so I may be changing by bag for a red one at some point in the future... !! )


----------



## 3fiddyz (Dec 10, 2011)

The smallest it can get






Wheels on






Ready for action












Jaws wide open











Ready for the bag






Foot







Bag on






As you can see the bag stand dosnt interfere with the jaws in any way

Base






Stand bag is very stable downon the botttom

To close..

Flick this





Not the dog... you will loose a finger!

Fold that






Flick this






Fold that






Job done, up and down in seconds! 

Have used it a few more times now and cant really fault it, great bit of kit and worth the extra cash IMO!


----------



## 3fiddyz (Dec 10, 2011)

So after living with the wonderful Stewart Z1 for about 5 months and heading into winter I was about to start looking around to get some Hedgehog Straps to add onto my Z1 and happened to notice that Stewart had bought out some replacement wheels.

I didnt really want the straps as I know from past experience that even thought they are well designed they are a pain when they come off during a wet and dirty round. 

These are also a requirement on most courses in the UK once the weather turns cold and gets muddy and they are required to protect the course for next year.

So, out of the box







3 Replacement wheels in the box. On first impression really well made, nice and sturdy with really nice strong freewheeling  Hubs. This is an area that I have had issues with on past trolllies.

Fitting is dead simple

First remove the forks from the Trolly and then remove the 4 screws that hold in the summer wheel (2 on each side)







Then fit in the new winter wheel and tighten up the 4 screws







From the front view you can see how well moulded the wheels are the distance they protude







As the main rear wheels are easily removeable for storage or fitting in your car boot / trunk fitting the new wheels is a 10 second job....







Again hubs are really strong on the rear wheels and again nicely moulded

Loaded up and ready to go







Feel like I am modding my car again... As I have also fitted it with a SkyCaddy SG5 tht fits on the handle!

Just to show the great small size the Trolly reduces down too













Last week I decided to invest in one of Stewarts Trolly cover Bags to help with not having to clean my boot out all the time!







I wasnt sure that due to the increased diamater of the wheels that it would fit but it does easlily....

On first impressions of wheeling the trolly around the garden it moves really nice and freely, more so than the summer wheels in the wet whist still remaining as maneuverable as it was.


All in all a great upgrade that look brilliant and function really well and am sure will stand upto a standard British Winter!


Will update as soon as I get out on the course tomorrow.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Dec 10, 2011)

Very good review of my current trolley of choice.  Your first name's not Mark is it by any chance? ;-)


----------



## 3fiddyz (Dec 10, 2011)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Very good review of my current trolley of choice.  Your first name's not Mark is it by any chance? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

HaHa! Yes.... Feeling Stalked now!!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Dec 10, 2011)

In that case, is your surname Stewart?


----------



## 3fiddyz (Dec 10, 2011)

HaHa!! No! Good guess then on the first name and I thought you may have known me from other forums, not golf related, from my forum nickname!!

Totally independant from Stewart. But a big advocate of their products though and and even biger advocate of buying british!


----------



## robemosc (Jan 2, 2012)

Very impressed with the folded size,

I ended up with the masters iCart, just as it was cheap in the sale, my cart bag was rubbing on the front wheel until I realised it rotated 180* to allow ample clearance,

Just hoping it lasts a reasonable time!


----------

